# Auf Abo reingefallen!



## Nightwish08 (19 Januar 2010)

Was für ein Schlamassel. Ihr kennt vielleicht diese Paidmailergeschichten, Klick die Mail an, klick auf den Link und nimm an der Aktion teil (in diesem Fall PC-Welt). Dies hab ich blöderweise gemacht, aber mit falscher Adresse, da ich die Hefte gar nicht haben möchte und auch sonst keine nervige Post von denen habe wollte. Ich dacht das wäre ja nicht so schlimm. Wenn sie herausfinden das das Paket nicht zugestellt werden kann brechen sie die ganze Sache vielleicht ab. Nun ist es aber anders gelaufen. Ich bin auf eine Abofalle von PC-Welt hereingefallen. Jedenfalls denke ich das es eine Falle war. 3 Hefte sollten gratis geliefert werden.  So wie es aussieht scheint das der Beginn eines Abos zu sein wenn man nicht rechtzeitig kündigt. Hab ich natürlich nicht gemacht, da ich nie ein Heft bekommen habe.
Nun habe ich einen Brief bekommen von Prodefacto (eine Inkassogesellschaft). Da steht ich soll den Betrag auf ihr Konto überweisen damit gerichtliche Schritte vermieden werden können. 
Auch die Adresse macht mich unsicher 

Prodefacto Forderungsmanagement GmbH
Mahnabteilung
Am Landgericht 2
49074 Osnabrück

Wie seht ihr das? Denkt ihr das ich im Recht bin und wie verläuft die ganze Sache jetzt weiter?


----------



## peter999 (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Auf Abo reingefallen!*

Bist Du Dir sicher, dass Du keine Probe-Hefte wolltest? Das ganze liest sich irgenwie komisch!


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Auf Abo reingefallen!*



Nightwish08 schrieb:


> Wie seht ihr das? Denkt ihr das ich im Recht bin und wie verläuft die ganze Sache jetzt weiter?



Das wissen wir nicht, weil wir die Seite, wo auch immer Du Dich da angemeldet hast, nicht kennen.

Maßgeblich für die Beurteilung, ob das rechtens ist, ist folgende Überlegung:

Wenn ein "Testabo" automatisch ohne weiteres Zutun in ein kostenpflichtiges Dauerschuldverhältnis (Dauer-Abo) übergehen soll, so muss hierüber nicht nur in den "AGB", sondern auch auf der angebotsgestaltenden Webseite informiert werden, und zwar "in transparenter Form", d.h. sofort erkennbar. Eine April-April-Fußnote ganz unten auf der Webseite und in Kleinschrift wäre z.B. keine transparente Information über das kostenpflichtige Abo.

Bei Fernabsatzbestellungen von Zeitschriften im Internet gibt es leider kein Widerrufsrecht (das ist anders als bei Bestellungen am Telefon oder an der Haustür, dort gibt es auch für Zeitschriften ein Widerrufsrecht).

Ob das also "rechtens" ist, hängt im wesentlichen davon ab, was auf der Webseite steht, wo Du Dich angemeldet hast.


----------



## Nightwish08 (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Auf Abo reingefallen!*



peter999 schrieb:


> Bist Du Dir sicher, dass Du keine Probe-Hefte wolltest? Das ganze liest sich irgenwie komisch!


 

Ja ich wollte die Hefte nicht. Die gane Situation ist ein bisschen verworren und ich blick bald selbst nicht mehr durch, aber ich schreibe die Wahrheit.
Wie gesagt ich war nur auf die Vergütung aus die iman bekommt wenn man das macht. Das war ein riesen Fehler das weiß ich jetzt, aber nun ist es nun mal so und hoffe das ich nicht teuer für den Fehler bezahlen muss.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 16:17:51 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 16:11:15 ----------




Antiscammer schrieb:


> Das wissen wir nicht, weil wir die Seite, wo auch immer Du Dich da angemeldet hast, nicht kennen.....


 

Die Seite kann ich euch leider nicht zeigen da der Link dahin nur in einer E-mail steht. Auf der Internetseite von denen ist aber sowas ähnliches

Das Portal für Computer und Technik - PC-WELT

Ganz unten rechts steht da sowas. Auf diesem Weg habe ich aber nicht mitgemacht sondern über einen Link in einer E-mail wurde ich zu einer Seite geleitet. Nun weiß ich nicht ob die AGBs die auf der Seite angegeben sind mit denen von dalas übereinstimmen oder ob die damals was weggelassen haben, hab ich auch schon gehört. Ich bin aber ziehmlich sicher das ich nichts von einem Dauerabo gelesen habe. Wie gesagt kann ich nicht mehr prüfen.


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Auf Abo reingefallen!*



Nightwish08 schrieb:


> Ganz unten rechts steht da sowas.



Du meinst: "3X PC-Welt testen, Gratis USB-Stick, für 11,90".

Da steht nirgends etwas von einer automatischen Verlängerung des Abos.

Sollte hier auch im folgenden Anmeldeprozess, den ich nicht ausprobieren will, kein Hinweis auf die automatische Verlängerung zum Dauer-Abo platziert sein, so wäre das nichtig.

Wie auch immer: im Streitfall wäre der Forderungssteller in der Beweispflicht, den Nachweis zu erbringen, dass eine Anmeldung auf einer Seite erfolgt ist, wo eindeutig und sofort erkennbar auf die Verlängerung zum Dauer-Abo hingewiesen wurde. Kann er das nicht, hat er vor Gericht verloren.

Wenn man sich sicher ist, dass man nicht über die kostenpflichtige Verlängerung informiert wurde, dann widerspricht man der Zahlungsforderung unter Angabe dieser Begründung. Ggf. Verbraucherberatung fragen.


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Auf Abo reingefallen!*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Wie auch immer: im Streitfall wäre der Forderungssteller in der Beweispflicht, den Nachweis zu erbringen, dass eine Anmeldung auf einer Seite erfolgt ist, wo eindeutig und sofort erkennbar auf die Verlängerung zum Dauer-Abo hingewiesen wurde. Kann er das nicht, hat er vor Gericht verloren.


Auch hier sollte man diese Möglichkeit in Betracht ziehen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html

Webseiten sind nun mal nicht in Granit gemeißelt und  es  ist Sache des Anbieters zu beweisen,
 was wirklich zum Zeitpunkt der Anmeldung sichtbar war.
In der Regel kann  er  es nicht und scheut  daher jegliche gerichtliche Auseinandersetzung.


----------



## Nightwish08 (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Auf Abo reingefallen!*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Du meinst: "3X PC-Welt testen, Gratis USB-Stick, für 11,90"....


 
Ich hab das mal ausgefüllt und auf weiter geklickt und da steht:

Nur wenn ich innerhalb von 2 Wochen nach Erhalt der 3. Ausgabe nichts von mir hören lasse, möchte ich die PC-WELT mit DVD zum gleichen Preis weiterbeziehen (D: 55,80 €/Jahr, EU: 64,80 €/Jahr, CH: 103,70 Sfr/Jahr). Nach dem Testzeitraum ist der Bezug jederzeit kündbar.

Ist jetzt in Originalgröße. Nur weiß ich nicht ob das damals auch so 

dazustand.


----------



## webwatcher (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Auf Abo reingefallen!*



Nightwish08 schrieb:


> Nur weiß ich nicht ob das damals auch so dazustand.


"Webseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt"

Der Webseitenbetreiber  muß den Beweis antreten nicht du


----------



## Don Pablo (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Auf Abo reingefallen!*



Nightwish08 schrieb:


> ... klick auf den Link und nimm an der Aktion teil (in diesem Fall PC-Welt). Dies hab ich blöderweise gemacht, aber *mit falscher Adresse *...


also eine Anmeldung mit falschen Daten und dann ...


Nightwish08 schrieb:


> ... habe ich einen Brief bekommen von Prodefacto (eine Inkassogesellschaft).


Ist mir rätselhaft, wie das gehen soll. 
Da hat der Inkassobutzen dann wohl die Abteilung *Wahrsager und Sternendeuter *zu Rat gezogen.  :scherzkeks:


----------



## Nightwish08 (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Auf Abo reingefallen!*



Don Pablo schrieb:


> also eine Anmeldung mit falschen Daten und dann ...
> 
> Ist mir rätselhaft, wie das gehen soll.
> Da hat der Inkassobutzen dann wohl die Abteilung *Wahrsager und Sternendeuter *zu Rat gezogen. :scherzkeks:


 

Die Post hat die richtige Adresse herausgefunden. Keine Ahnung wie. Aber damit hab ich mich nun abgefunden.
Ich bin jetzt mittlerweile soweit das ich wahrscheinlich den Betrag zahlen werde damit ich den Mist vom Hals hab. Vielleicht stand da was von einem Abo, vielleicht nicht ich werds nie herausfinden.

Wenn ihr noch einen nützlichen Tippfür mich habt schreibt ihn rein. Morgen werd ich sonst überweisen.


----------



## Anna Renate (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Auf Abo reingefallen!*



Nightwish08 schrieb:


> *Die Post hat die richtige Adresse herausgefunden*. Keine Ahnung wie. Aber damit hab ich mich nun abgefunden.
> Ich bin jetzt mittlerweile soweit das ich wahrscheinlich den Betrag zahlen werde damit ich den Mist vom Hals hab. Vielleicht stand da was von einem Abo, vielleicht nicht ich werds nie herausfinden.
> 
> Wenn ihr noch einen nützlichen Tippfür mich habt schreibt ihn rein. Morgen werd ich sonst überweisen.



Das kann ich nicht glauben. Bei falschen Angaben kann die Post Deine
Adresse nicht heraus finden.


----------



## Nightwish08 (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Auf Abo reingefallen!*



Anna Renate schrieb:


> Das kann ich nicht glauben. Bei falschen Angaben kann die Post Deine
> Adresse nicht heraus finden.


 

Doch, wenn sie nicht gut genug verfälscht wurde. :wall:


----------



## Anna Renate (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Auf Abo reingefallen!*

Oh je. Wenn schon dann aber alles richtig verfälschen.


----------



## Nightwish08 (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Auf Abo reingefallen!*



Anna Renate schrieb:


> Oh je. Wenn schon dann aber alles richtig verfälschen.


 

Ja nun ist zu spät ne. :-p
Sonst irgendwelche Tipps oder Erfahrungen?


----------



## Anna Renate (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Auf Abo reingefallen!*

Einen Tipp habe ich leider nicht. Gott sei Dank auch keine Erfahrungen in dieser Sache.


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Auf Abo reingefallen!*

Wenn man den Fehler macht und seine e-Mail-Adresse zusammen mit der Hausadresse ins Internet stellt, dann kann der Abzocker das natürlich über eine google-Suche finden.


----------



## Nightwish08 (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Auf Abo reingefallen!*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Wenn man den Fehler macht und seine e-Mail-Adresse zusammen mit der Hausadresse ins Internet stellt, dann kann der Abzocker das natürlich über eine google-Suche finden.


 

Also sowas mache ich höchstens bei Schüler VZ oder MySpace aber sonst ja wohl nicht. Fakt ist die Adresse haben sie nun. Ich ruf da morgen mal an und versuch ein bisschen nachzuhacken.


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Auf Abo reingefallen!*



Nightwish08 schrieb:


> Also sowas mache ich höchstens bei Schüler VZ oder MySpace ...



Da hast Du's schon. Denn wer hindert den Abzocker daran, Mitglied bei den VZs zu werden und Dein Profil einzusehen (nur für Mitglieder)? Die haben in den Portalen oft auch ganz erstaunliche Suchfunktionen.


----------

